
Annoying Things that VCS say or ask - imartin2k
https://elizabethyin.com/2019/05/17/15-annoying-things-that-vcs-say-or-ask-and-how-to-think-about-them/
======
DerekL
Title is misspelled: should be “VCs”, not “VCS”.

